# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Food & Beverage Stock Art



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Dane Graphics recently added new designs in its food and beverage category of stock art to be used to create screen printed shirts, digital direct-to-garment prints, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, and cut vinyl designs.

Some of the new designs include a Chinese takeout with a dragon coming out of the carton; a spread of baked goodies like cakes, pies, and cookies; wine and cheese; and a tropical drink. Other designs in this category include a hamburgers, tacos, sushi, pizza, ribs, and barbeque.

Screen printing files are separated using simulated process color separations and saved as DCS 2.0 .eps files for easy importing. Digital files are high-resolution .png files saved at 14 inches with a transparent background. 

For printer/cutters, graphics are formatted as CorelDRAW® and .eps files. All images include a cut line and extra bleed space around the image to prevent white gaps. All designs in the collection are royalty free with no limitations on how many times they can be used. Applications include apparel, signs, brochures, and ad presentations. 

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, print and cut) dye-sublimation, digital transfers (inkjet and color laser), or embroidery digitizing. Other products include CutUps stock art for vinyl cutters, Vector Clip Art catalog, T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, digital Photo Frames, and Learning Photoshop training DVD.


----------

